# Potential new owner.



## Tyreman (May 12, 2020)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum but as a regular on some other forums I totally understand the value of enthusiastic owners to help with advice and guidance.

I am intending to buy a TT for my wife as a short term every day runner but I can't make my mind up which model to buy and how much to spend, I'm stuck between MK1 & MK2, initial thoughts were to spend up to £3K on a MK1 roadster but Mk2s are so cheap now I'm having second thoughts, maybe a diesel roadster ?

Her only requirements are based around colour and the fact that it has to be quattro.

Anyone owned both, what are your thoughts and any idea how many posts are needed before I can view the cars for sale on the forum ?

Many thanks Rob


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rob, Welcome to the TTF.
regardless of the price it would always be a good MK1 for me.* Colour* dependant 

My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners
Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in UK now.

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.

My standard reply for would be MK2 owners
Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights.

DSG, Get it nice & hot, check there is no delay on pulling away & no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc. Expensive to repair, but probably no more than a manuals clutch.

Check thoroughly for any damp as drains block easily & any damp can cause future electrical prob.
There are many common places where water can get in & leaking windscreen seals are being reported recently.
Check the MK2 KB for water leak info.
Recent reports of rear chassis/floor corrosion, but that could just be that particular car.

There is no time or number of post limit for full access.
For Market Place & PM access info click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241

Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Tyreman (May 12, 2020)

Thanks both, I've just sent the PayPal payment so hopefully I will have access to the sales section soon.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Tyreman said:


> Thanks both, I've just sent the PayPal payment so hopefully I will have access to the sales section soon.


Thank you for your contribution. You have full forum and PM access with stickers to come


----------

